# NFL Lawyers = Fucking morons.



## Chris (Jun 28, 2007)

Check out these scans of a letter sent to a webmaster of a sports forum by one of the NFL's lawyers. His "egregious offense"? Using the little icons from NFL.com for his team forums.

The "vBookie" that she refers to is a vBulletin addon that lets you gamble with fake cash/eRep, etc. It's not real gambling at all, it's just that the stupid bitch from the NFL didn't bother to look it up and see what it was before quoting a bunch of legal prose at him. 

So all of you with like baseball team logos on your MySpace pages, remember, you're doing *irreperable harm* to the NFL!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 29, 2007)

Personally, I'd say the NFL are doing themselves more harm by coming over and sue-happy arseholes than he is by using their logo's on his website. Corporate lawyers suck


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 29, 2007)

Irreparable harm?


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2007)

Clearly nobody will watch the Super Bowl this year.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 30, 2007)

The NFL are uber-pricky about their corporate logo and the image of the NFL as a whole. I like football a lot but the NFL just keeps getting more and more annoying. Therefore it's harder and harder for me to watch. Hell I didn't really watch the Super Bowl this year bwcause it's such a bloate commercial fest that it's hard to watch.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 2, 2007)

The NFL can afford to be that arrogant because they've got the TV numbers to back it up. The more the league gets away from the perceived values of the 'good old days', though, I think it might start to impact its popularity. There's already sort of a fetish about 'old-time football', and I can see that being a problem for the NFL. Prima donna millionaires and overzealous marketing can hurt over the long term.


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2007)

Well, the NBA seems to be doing well, and god knows there are a LOT more prima donna millionaires there than every other sport combined.

If you exclude the Yankees.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 2, 2007)

Chris said:


> Well, the NBA seems to be doing well, and god knows there are a LOT more prima donna millionaires there than every other sport combined.



Is it, though? It's not imploding like the NHL, but it seems stagnant to me from a business perspective. Attendance is down. Too much hype and not enough riveting basketball. And growing up in Portland when I did, I was an NBA fanatic once upon a time. Even Portlanders seem kinda bored with the whole thing, though maybe Oden will change that.


----------

